# fehler beim abspielen von .avi datei auf Nero Player



## danger_of_death (17. März 2004)

Ich bin neu hier. Wenn es nicht ins richtige Forum ist, entschuldigung.

Ich habe mir vom Internet ein Video gesaugt, und da stand .avi. Als ich es gedownloadet hatte, stand unter der Datei "Nero Media Player Files".

Nun habe ich den Nero Media Player gedownloadet, diesen Film abgespielt, und da kommt nur sound.

Kein Video.

Es steht folgender Fehler:

"Videos nicht verfügbar. Dekomprimierer 'vids:div3' wurde nicht gefunden.

Habe noch ein anderer Video, und da steht folgendes:

"Videos nicht verfügbar. Dekomprimierer 'vids:MP43' wurde nicht gefunden.


Brauche ich irgend ein Codec? Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn ich es mit dem Windows Media Player abspielen könnte. Geht das irgendwie? Wenn ja, wie? Oder was für ein Codec brauche ich, damit ich auch Bild sehe im Nero Media Player?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

